# Starter Wire?



## EN3DVED (Oct 14, 2010)

New to the forum, believe this is the right area to post, but please advise if needed to be moved. I have an 04 GTO and went to start it a day or two ago and the key locked in the ignition. Turned it a little to much and shattered the internals of the key ignition. I pulled it apart to hot wire the car more or less. I have bridged the power wire to the orange accessory wire and powers the car up no problem. After looking at some wiring diagrams the starter wire is supposed to be the purple wire but when power is added nothing happens. I have tried all combination's of power wire to wires and have no blown fuses but no cranking. Anyone have any insight or guidance? Having a difficult time trying to trace and verify whether or not the relay is fried or not linking the ignition to the starter? The only way to start it now is to weave a wire bridge from the battery to the actual starter under the header. Any information would greatly be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Did you check all the fuses in both fuse blocks?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Might be a security issue, rather then screw anything up trying to hot wire it, I'd call tow truck and have a qualified mechanic repair the ignition lock and make it work like it should.


----------



## EN3DVED (Oct 14, 2010)

Checked both fuse boxes and none are blown. I don't think its a security thing. The key has that 150 ohm resistor but all the key does is unlock the wheel so it can turn. The only reason why I don't think its a security thing is the car will still run and not set off the alarms, or kill function. Im also looking at installing a switch panel for everything, starter, battery, fans,...etc. Taking it to an electrician tomorrow to help diagnose. Try to stay away from the dealers, to pricey and probably wont even look at it, due to mods. Anyways, will keep you guys in the loop with the results.


----------



## EN3DVED (Oct 14, 2010)

Got the down low for the ignition wires today. The orange wire on an 04-06 GTO is the accessory wire. Bridge the 12v red wire coming into the back of the housing opposite side of the key to the orange wire to run cars accessory's. The starter wire is the purple one but does not power off of 12v. It runs and starts through 5v. So there is a stepdown in the wiring process. Either run a resistor to bleed down or a voltage regulator to adjust output. I ended up running a seperate push switch after the relay to the starter. Spliced in two wires one to the switch and the other to a 12v hot source and used a monetary push button switch. Fires right up no issues. The only other thing to take note of is if the key controls the ignition in fuel delivery. If the key or proper resistance isn't present car wont fire until that loop is closed.


----------

